# Engaging 4wd on Ford 5610 II



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

This is one of those threads you're almost too embarrassed to post, but could someone tell me how to engage and disengage the 4wd on my Ford 5610 II? Just got it and thought it would fairly intuitive, but I thought wrong. Its completely different animal from my 2wd 3910. Just don't want to break anything fumbling around.

Would also appreciate any recommendations on a good operation manual source...its pretty clear that I need one. Thanks much.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

cg-sc said:


> This is one of those threads you're almost too embarrassed to post, but could someone tell me how to engage and disengage the 4wd on my Ford 5610 II? Just got it and thought it would fairly intuitive, but I thought wrong. Its completely different animal from my 2wd 3910. Just don't want to break anything fumbling around.
> 
> Would also appreciate any recommendations on a good operation manual source...its pretty clear that I need one. Thanks much.


Check out ebay for a manual.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe the front axle is electric over hydraulic. There should be a switch on the dash somewhere, probably not well marked any more, but would look similar to light switches. Plastic covered rocker switch mounted in a plastic snap in panel. Something like that.


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

Appreciate the feedback on the switch location and manual recommendation. There is an unlabeled rocker switch near the throttle. I assume since its electric over hydraulic, I don't need to be in neutral to engage 4wd...???

There is also some sort of rubber boot covered device on the transmission plate (similar size to a 8N starter button)....don't know what that does but hoping the manual will explain.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

I flipped the rocker switch, but there is no indication if the 4wd is engaging. I don't hear anything when I hit the switch and can't really tell if the front wheels are pulling. 

If the front drive shaft is turning, can I assume the 4WD is working? Just not sure if 4wd engages at the front axle, or at the transmission.

Appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The drive shaft should be solidly connected to the front axle assembly pinion shaft, and will turn whenever the tractor is moving. The engagement/disengagement process takes place within the transfer box. The parts breakdown shows a few different versions, depending on tractor serial number, and if your tractor is a series 2, it should be one of the later models. Every one I see there is somehow hydraulically activated via a solenoid valve of one type or other. These tractors were all (I believe) old enough that they had no computers, so all circuits should be 12 volt. 
You might scan through some of these pages concerning the 4WD drop boxes. (click on FRONT AXLE AND STEERING) You may find one that looks similar to your machine. As for the wiring, it should just a matter of getting 12 volts to the solenoid when needed.

http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...ementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr68412ag11447


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

So just to be clear, I should hear or feel something when the solenoid engages and the 4wd kicks in?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

No, you won't hear anything, and I doubt you would feel anything either unless you were in a tight turn and the front end suddenly engaged. 
If you can locate the solenoid you can "quick check" it by touching the terminal with a 12v jumper wire. You may hear or feel something if you're under the tractor with your hand on it and an ear close by.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You could put it against a big tree or a sand bank, drop it in first gear and spin the tires. I would role with it in 4wd 20-40 feet so it won't shift while torking in the pile of tree. It will give you an absolute conclusions wether it is or is not engaging


----------



## cg-sc (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll try the quick check first, and then the big tree as a last option. The tractor has some massive special service tires on the back (new) that really get a good bite, so was a bit afraid of breaking something with the spin test.

Really appreciate your time and the good feedback.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

cg-sc said:


> I'll try the quick check first, and then the big tree as a last option. The tractor has some massive special service tires on the back (new) that really get a good bite, so was a bit afraid of breaking something with the spin test.
> 
> Really appreciate your time and the good feedback.


Rather then but up against a tree, I would chain to that tree & PULL against it.
Tractors are designed to pull & you have less chance of damage that way.

(Pad the tree.)
(Pull from draw bar, not three point.)


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

LD48750 said:


> Rather then but up against a tree, I would chain to that tree & PULL against it.
> Tractors are designed to pull & you have less chance of damage that way.
> 
> (Pad the tree.)
> (Pull from draw bar, not three point.)





Ld48750 has a good point


----------

